# "Who Does Number Two Work For?"



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry, just had that Austin Powers quote pop into my head when I read this article, about (yet another) AQ #2 getting whacked.  Seriously, being an AQ deputy has got to be the most hazardous job in the entire planet.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...l-shehri-killed-by-air-strike-yemen-says?lite




> Yemeni armed forces have killed Said al-Shehri, a man seen as the second-in-command of al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP), a government website said on Monday.
> The Ministry of Defense website said Shehri was a Saudi national who was killed, along with six other militants. It gave no more details. An NBC News source in Yemen said Shehri he was killed by army operation in the Hadramout valley in the south-east of the country.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2012)

Do they actually have a number 1?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 11, 2012)

Number 1 got whacked on May of last year. No one has taken his place since...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2012)

I am Number 6, who is Number 1?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 11, 2012)

I just had a double flush #2, it was painful...  :-/


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 11, 2012)

x SF med said:


> I am Number 6, who is Number 1?


 
But are you a number or are you a free man?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> But are you a number or are you a free man?


 
Yes.

You must be Rover.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 11, 2012)

Resistance is futile, seven of nine, you will be assimilated


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2012)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Resistance is futile, seven of nine, you will be assimilated


 
Sorry, you lose, wrong referent.  Turn in your shadowSpear clin and decoder ring on the way out the door.  Oh, in the correct references, you can't leave...  Hey, Rover, here's a present for you.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 11, 2012)

suck it, trebek.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 12, 2012)

I much prefer this Number Six.


----------



## Dame (Sep 12, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I much prefer this Number Six.


Oh how cute. Is that your new blow up doll?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 12, 2012)

Busted.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll take 7 of 9 thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Dame said:


> Oh how cute. Is that your new blow up doll?


Pissed myself.  Thanks.

But uhh, if that's a blow up doll....Google Shopping isn't finding it....little help please.


----------



## Dame (Sep 13, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Pissed myself. Thanks.
> But uhh, if that's a blow up doll....Google Shopping isn't finding it....little help please.


Well, OK. But she ain't a cheap date.
*Note:* Uses 2-AA batteries, Not Included.
http://www.excitingtoys.com/Sex-Toys-for-Men/Love-Dolls/Hannah-Harper-Authentic-Love-Doll-AB153.html


----------



## dknob (Sep 14, 2012)

Who is AQAP #1?

All this fuss about Awlaki, but he wasn't even an operational leadership guy.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 14, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I much prefer this Number Six.


 
I preferred the number 8 model, but between the two I'm not about to be picky...


----------

